# Mcpherson series®monster® safari?



## jmann28

too bad us common folk will never get one....


----------



## asa1485

IBO Rating 350 fps at 30"/85 lb with 425 grain arrow Axle-to-Axle 33" Brace Height 6" Draw Weight 85 lb or 70 lb peak weight Bow Weight 4.8 lbs** Let-off 65% or 80% Draw Lengths 25.5" - 31" Half Sizes 25.5" - 30.5" String/Cable Length 

Nice looking but just a tad on the slow side


----------



## mdewitt71

That thing does absolutely nuthin for me...............sorry, I'd take a Z7 Tactical over that anyday. 
"patent pending Honeycomb Core Technology"...wow, thats a mouthful.


----------



## DocMort

LOL there MR6 is faster and cheaper


----------



## bitelybowhunter

Many would be happier with a old recurve than walking around saying wow i bought a bow and have no money to put accessories on it wow this is depressing a bow sitting in the corner with nothing on it collecting dust. Everone wants to spend 2000 on a bow these days


----------



## jfuller17

Wow.....not the reaction I thought Mathews would get.


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice looking husky bow. The problem is right now the world is in one of the worst recessions in history and not too many working men can afford something of this caliber. Not to mention the fact that bows lose their value as soon as it leaves the shelf. I wish Mathews the best but im guessing not too many people will be able to afford this bow. I just dont see how that price can be justified.


----------



## DFArcher

I could get a Carbon Element a Omen and lunch for what that thang costs! :mg:


----------



## mdewitt71

DFArcher said:


> I could get a Carbon Element a Omen and lunch for what that thang costs! :mg:


And both of them look ALOT better IMO.....
I guess beauty was really in the eye of the designer on that one, cause I dont see it.


----------



## rdhj

didnt know a bare bow cold cost that much


----------



## badbow148

Not worth it for the $$$$$ and performance.Wheres the bees, they would at least give it a sting and some sweets.


----------



## catsniper67

badbow148 said:


> not worth it for the $$$$$ and performance.wheres the bees, they would at least give it a sting and some sweets.


^+1 :roflmao:


----------



## jsmbly

I love Mathews bows but this is a little overboard.2100 dollars would buy a lot of meat


----------



## Hoythunter01

I'm sure there's members on AT who have them but that's their secret. Can't blame them.


----------



## Shawnneefl

I have a friend that already ordered one.... I asked why did you order one... reply "Cause I can".... simple. Its going to be one of those bows that are "just cause". I love my tactical and nothing beats it yet...


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Only way to top the rediculous price of a Hoyt carbon bow,Id have two hoyts before id buy one of these. Better yet 3 ELITES.What a joke.


----------



## drbowhunter

if you dont want one thats fine, but why ***** because someone else wants to get one. you ladies on here need to get the sand out of your vaginas and realize opinions are like *******s, everybody has one. if someone wants to spend their money on a 2100 dollar bow, how does that effect you. exactly it doesnt.


----------



## DFArcher

drbowhunter said:


> if you dont want one thats fine, but why ***** because someone else wants to get one. you ladies on here need to get the sand out of your vaginas and realize opinions are like *******s, everybody has one. if someone wants to spend their money on a 2100 dollar bow, how does that effect you. exactly it doesnt.


You can also smoke $100 bills if ya want too, dosen't mean its not stupid.


----------



## Stuka1166

I guess it's all relative folks...IF you got the $$$, and it's what you want...Go for it !!! 

I am sure there are folks that blow MORE then $2000.00 on cigarettes and alcohol in a year...Is that stupid ??

Again, depends on where you sit.

Just my 2 cents !!!


----------



## just cuttin up

It was a 1,000 bucks for the one they built back in 1999 and I bought one then and shot it on 100 pounds. But it aint all its cracked up to be I did kill a doe at 86 yds with it But you could not pay me to shoot one now


----------



## tenpin

$2100.00 for a mini waffle maker, buy it if ya got it but thats a lot of dough..


----------



## Hippie Chris

Well I guess if your going to Africa for a safari it might be justifiable to spend the cash. I mean if you got $100,000+ in a hunt its not going to hurt ya.


----------



## Longbow42

Ugly!


----------



## jordyd19

where's the article on HCA's new bow? it looks like a xlr8 and a darton 3800 had a baby (800too) and this bow is a miscarriage. Wonder what the guys think that had their 2100$ 2010 safari just get replaced. If they made bows without problems they wouldn't have to change so much and people talking about their tactical's, that's just a black bow, it's a color option not a different bow, it's not like there's law enforcement running around with z7 tacticals takin' out perps. I think I did all that typing without necessitating asterisks where naughty words were.


----------



## just cuttin up

I hear ya brother


----------



## arrowsnxrings

I have been shooting Mathews bows for over 12 years without any problems with performance or quality. My XLR8 (60 lbs,28dr,320fps) will shoot 8" groups at 110 yrds( tighter with a better shooter). With that said.......WHAT IS MATHEWS THINKING WITH THIS BOW?! I understand that it is strong but unless you need a 150 lb bow what purpose does it serve? I may be missing something? I also understand that manufacturing smaller lots results in a higher end cost. But for $2100 why not buy a MR6 or MR5 or Omen or.......? Just dont see wat you get for the $


----------



## Whitey375

So it's a heavy poundage 350 IBO bow, whoop.......eee. It's not $2100 worth.


----------



## Bow Death

alfabuck said:


> Very nice looking husky bow. The problem is right now the world is in one of the worst recessions in history and not too many working men can afford something of this caliber. Not to mention the fact that bows lose their value as soon as it leaves the shelf. I wish Mathews the best but im guessing not too many people will be able to afford this bow. I just dont see how that price can be justified.


That's why they are only building a limited amount. Nice but way too expensive for me.


----------



## Bow Death

jordyd19 said:


> where's the article on HCA's new bow? it looks like a xlr8 and a darton 3800 had a baby (800too) and this bow is a miscarriage. Wonder what the guys think that had their 2100$ 2010 safari just get replaced. If they made bows without problems they wouldn't have to change so much and people talking about their tactical's, that's just a black bow, it's a color option not a different bow, it's not like there's law enforcement running around with z7 tacticals takin' out perps. I think I did all that typing without necessitating asterisks where naughty words were.


There is no 2010 Mathews Safari. It's a 2011 model.


----------



## Bean Burrito

Surprised no one has mentioned how heavy it is. Sure, if you have the money and it floats your boat go for it. But for hunting one of the regular MR's or an Omen would work a lot better IMO. It's one of those things that's a lot more expensive for a little extra luxury. Compare a Toyota and a Lexus.

Edit: and you can get the Omen in 80#, which will put out more power than the 85# Safari


----------



## archeryhunterME

yuck


----------



## LTLouviere

I know some people are saying Omen, or other monsters are faster, but its comparing a 350 grain arrow to a 425 grain arrow...big difference. 350 fps with a 425 grain arrow is moving. I agree very expensive, but if you can afford the hunts it is intended for, who cares about the price.


----------



## stiennen

Went to mathews academy and was allowed to handle this bow and draw it. VERY nice. I asked Matt why not go to this grip on all bows and he said the machine time it takes to complete the grip would make it too expensive. If I had the cash I would have one of these bows. The quality is unbelievable. The same reason I would buy a 69 Judge if I had the money, not the most practical thing and I would not use it much but damn it is cool! Just my .02


----------



## subdomain

I've been shooting for the last 45 years and have owned oh some many bows. I love to shoot and enjoy trying various bows and equipment. I've been told a time or two that I have a few loose screws. I am quite pleased with the loose screw that made me purchase my new safari. An amazing draw for a 85# bow, very quite and as accurate as anything I have shoot. It is fast becoming my favorite all time bow.


----------



## Blazinpond

subdomain said:


> I've been shooting for the last 45 years and have owned oh some many bows. I love to shoot and enjoy trying various bows and equipment. I've been told a time or two that I have a few loose screws. I am quite pleased with the loose screw that made me purchase my new safari. An amazing draw for a 85# bow, very quite and as accurate as anything I have shoot. It is fast becoming my favorite all time bow.


Congrats on your purchase as well as the loose screws! Looking forward to mine arriving soon!:wink:


----------



## highwaynorth

stiennen said:


> Went to mathews academy and was allowed to handle this bow and draw it. VERY nice. I asked Matt why not go to this grip on all bows and he said the machine time it takes to complete the grip would make it too expensive. If I had the cash I would have one of these bows. The quality is unbelievable. The same reason I would buy a 69 Judge if I had the money, not the most practical thing and I would not use it much but damn it is cool! Just my .02


Costs too much to machine the grips? Every other bow manufacture can machine their grips but Mathews can't do it. OOOOOK.


----------



## bigdave35180

...but they give you a free coupon for a rotator cuff repair so that ain't bad...;...


----------



## meatmissile

jfuller17 said:


> Wow.....not the reaction I thought Mathews would get.


Exactly the reaction I would expect.. COME on MAthews!!!! Have you looked at the stock market and unemployment rates.. This is not what the common archer can go and afford. WE the middle class American make up the majority of support to retail and the economy.. Just what we ned is a 2000$ bow that is no faster or better then a 600$ BOW BY OTHERS..


----------



## shane&karie

wow just plan and simple wow thought retail on my matrix was bad but thats just wrong


----------



## Wvuhunter23

Thats ok keep the safari with the 2000 dollar price tag and i can shoots just as good with my mr7 thats was half the price and shoots smoother than that.


----------

